# Doo doo doo



## K9Kirk (Jun 4, 2020)

Lookin' out my back door.




 
A pic of the sunset behind the house tonight.


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2020)

Pretty friggin' nice!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow is right.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nice one......


----------



## weepete (Jun 5, 2020)

Cracker of a sunset. With the river reflection it's a very nice shot, looks like an awesome place to live too!


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bloody ripper mate! Looks like a great place to live.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 5, 2020)

Great shot Kirk!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 5, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Wow!





tirediron said:


> Pretty friggin' nice!





DarkShadow said:


> Wow is right.





Jeff15 said:


> Nice one......





weepete said:


> Cracker of a sunset. With the river reflection it's a very nice shot, looks like an awesome place to live too!





stapo49 said:


> Bloody ripper mate! Looks like a great place to live.





zulu42 said:


> Great shot Kirk!



Thank you everyone for the kind compliments, they lifted my spirits, significantly. What a great bunch of people, you all rock!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 5, 2020)

Great shot,  Kirk.  Always enjoy your photos.


----------



## edsland (Jun 6, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 6, 2020)

Scott Whaley said:


> Great shot,  Kirk.  Always enjoy your photos.



Thank you very much Scott!



edsland said:


> Beautiful



Thank you. I almost missed the shot. I had the curtains pulled close and when I walked past them I saw the vibrant colors in the crack between them and I immediately ran to the back door for a good look. The curtains stay open until dark for now on.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 6, 2020)

I've said it before...Florida has the best sunsets in the world! I rest my case.


----------



## Woodsman (Jun 6, 2020)

Not sure if its a beautiful sunset or the approach of end of days  But its a great picture.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 7, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I've said it before...Florida has the best sunsets in the world! I rest my case.



Thanks. I lean heavily toward that statement although I've seen awesome sunsets everywhere I've been.



Woodsman said:


> Not sure if its a beautiful sunset or the approach of end of days  But its a great picture.



Thanks. It's a choice how you view things. I take it as a sign that things are going to get better because well, they always do. That doesn't mean we shouldn't be vigilant and keep our eye on the ball.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 7, 2020)

Great shot. Was this before your tornado warnings? I have family near St Pete...


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 7, 2020)

NancyMoranG said:


> Great shot. Was this before your tornado warnings? I have family near St Pete...



this picture was taken on the 4th. I wasn't aware of any tornado warnings for my area.


----------



## Sil (Jun 10, 2020)

the only sunsets that I recognize immediately without reading are those of Florida ... they have an unmistakable red ... beautiful photo


----------



## willard3 (Jun 10, 2020)

Love the color.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 13, 2020)

wow so beautiful


----------

